

C++ Kernel for Jupyter with Cling - mariuz
https://github.com/minrk/clingkernel

======
vitaut
Since the readme doesn't give much details, I recommend looking at the
example:
[https://github.com/minrk/clingkernel/blob/master/cling.ipynb](https://github.com/minrk/clingkernel/blob/master/cling.ipynb)

~~~
static_noise
Crucial information: _Cling is an interactive C++ interpreter._

[https://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/cling](https://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/cling)

------
scoopr
Welp, I got it to work with atom+hydrogen! That was not a trivial install
though

~~~
bigredhdl
Could you explain this? What is hydrogen? I would google it, but you can guess
with googling atom+hydrogen gets you.

~~~
spott
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9577336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9577336)

A discussion a day ago. Hydrogen is a plugin for atom that allows for
interaction with Jupyter.

------
bigredhdl
I love IPython, but work in C++ land. I know what I'm doing in my spare time
today!

